# Doctors Buggy



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I would contact the Mifflinburg Buggy Museum (located in Mifflinburg, PA). They are very knowledgeable about different manufacturers and their personal touches on the buggies that they made. Mifflinburg was a whole town filled with buggy manufacturers back in the day.
Mifflinburg Buggy Museum 
570.966.1355
[email protected]

I think that you can also find them on facebook.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

The Carriage Association of America 

The CAA also has a strong interest in preservation/identification of antique vehicles. Sometimes you do get ones where the name plate or manufacturer's mark has either fallen or worn off, though. It looks similar to a lot of what was made in the late 1800's. 

You might also try AA Carriage and Wheel in Lancaster, PA. These guys are local to me, and they do a lot of trade in antique vehicles.


----------



## only2goats (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks very much!


----------



## only2goats (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Kristopher (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks to me like a Democrat. I would start there. Nice when restored


----------



## Kristopher (Jan 30, 2018)

. Nice find. Will be really nice. The saying democrat was used to define the type of buggy (light weight). But really it would be hard to find out who actually built it.


----------



## only2goats (Apr 17, 2016)

I have determined that it was made by the Bimmel Buggy Co., of Sidney, Ohio. Probably 1890-1910 vintage.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know zero about carts, but that is so cool looking, are you going to restore it yourself?


----------



## only2goats (Apr 17, 2016)

The buggy's in pretty good shape, functionally, at least. It's been sitting in an old barn for about 50 years. While I'm restoring it, I plan to train my horse to drive, find a good harness maker, and eventually take the grand kids for rides in it.

It turns out I was misinformed about the maker. I finally found the name plate - It says "The Ross Carriage Manufacturing Company, Union City, Ind."


----------

